# Windows Live Messenger closes March 15th (except in China)



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> While Microsoft gave all of us a heads up several months ago that Windows Live Messenger would soon be retired, we now have a definitive end date for the company's online messaging client. The company has now sent out emails to the remaining users of the program informing them that it will close up shop on March 15th.


More


----------

